# SACRILEGIOUS?? repainting a classic merckx to another color?



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

EBAYY.COM CLICK EDDY TRACK

the price of this bike is starting to get out of control... price is getting up there quick!! is this what i should expect to pay ... or what should i expect to pay for a merckx pista... 

ive been searching for a merckx track bike... i would like this one.. but the color and graphics arnt really turning me on... what were some famous track paint schemes desirable to replicate... would it be wrong to copy some of my favorite road bike paint schemes? ALL ROAD FRAME colorways available in their track counterpart? 

sorry for the 1000 questions.. lots of knowledgeable old timers here ... haha.. jk.. just want to make use of my resources before i unleash the beast..


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Keep it red.....*

Personally I think the current paint scheme is pretty flash, but it's up to you I suppose. 

Not to totally undermine your rationale, but is a vintage steel track bike really selling for $800+ dollars?!?!


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

yea i kno.. i have no idea what im smoking... i need to rest... its late.. i dont even know why the idea of that price for a color im not even crazy about crossed my mind.. its just so hard finding a smaller frame mercks track bike... and ive been quite patient...


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Merckx track bikes command top dollar. They seem to sell for prices even higher than MX Leaders. It's the fixe craze.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

It's most likely just the seller's buddies jacking up the price for him. chances are you will receive a 2nd chance offer shortly after the auction ends.


----------

